# Looking for some Canon advice/opinions



## Rob5589 (Jul 25, 2015)

............


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 25, 2015)

No those lenses are crap. You should ship them to me 

Considering you have (new price) 10k+ in lenses I would personally go for a Canon body.


----------



## Rob5589 (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks, kinda what I was thinking. Will have to research some bodies and see what I come up with.


----------



## TCampbell (Jul 26, 2015)

The original EF 24-70mm f/2.8L USM is a very good lens.  The EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM is an extremely good lens (interestingly... Roger Cicala of LensRentals.com made a comment on the 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM II (because there's a version II of it now) that there were about a dozen other lenses that he had wished Canon would have updated first... because the original 70-200mm f/2.8 really didn't need an update.  It was... and still is... an extremely good lens.

The 10-22mm is an "EF-S" lens (can only be used on Canon bodies with APS-C size sensors... like your 20D and 50D.  It cannot be used on a full-frame body like a 5D, 6D, or 1D series body).  BUT... of the zooms in the roughly 10-20mm focal length range (and there are a lot of them) it probably does the best of the lot.  It's a pretty good lens.

The 100-400 is decent, but Canon did release a new 100-400 II which is much better (that lens did need an update).  Sounds like you probably have the original.  

The other lenses... such as the 18-55... is the basic kit lens (entry level and designed for use only on APS-C crop-frame bodies).  I don't have any experience with the 28-135mm (except that it is an "EF" lens which means it will work on either a full-frame or crop-frame body).  

Anything by Canon with a red ring (stripe) around the front and the red letter "L" after the focal ratio is a Canon "L" series lens.  Those are top-end lenses.  Often (but not always) they are weather sealed (not waterproof).  You should notice they have a silicone gasket/skirt to seal out moisture and dust.  They're "weather-sealed" in that rain, spray, etc. won't be able to penetrate.  But water under pressure (submerging them, blasting them with water under force, etc.) will penetrate.  I do not think the 20D received any weather-sealed treatment.  The 50D did receive "some" weather-sealed treatment (not as good as the pro bodies, but better than nothing.)

In Canon nomenclature... an "EF" lens is designed for use on full-frame bodies but will work on ANY Canon EOS body.  An "EF-S" lens is designed to be used ONLY on Canon bodies that have APS-C size sensors.  This includes any "Rebel" body as well as any mid-range body (20D through 70D) as well as the 7D or 7D II bodies.  The 10D was an exception... the camera has an APS-C sensor but Canon had not yet invented the EF-S lenses and so it's mounting flange is still designed like the full-frame bodies.

There are a few speciality lenses such as the tilt-shift (TS-E) and there's an extreme macro-photo (MP-E) lens... those lenses work on any EOS body (you can treat them like EF lenses for purposes of body compatibility.)


----------



## jaomul (Jul 26, 2015)

Just buy a 5d Mark 3 and be done with it


----------



## Rob5589 (Jul 26, 2015)

Thank you Tim, that is very helpful.

Jaomul, I wish. Way out of my price range. 

I was looking at some used MK II's on KEH. I am sure for around 1k it is still a good body, especially for my usage.


----------



## jaomul (Jul 26, 2015)

You have a serious lens collection. By friend had a 6d which he offloaded a 5d3 for because of size and complex settings. To be fair the 6d isn't much smaller and a 5d3 can be set up simple enough.

Point is on paper the 6d specs are not over whelming, but it's a very fine imager. If you trade your Nikon and lenses your outlay might not be massive. A ,6d will put that fine collection of lenses to good use, except the efs ones which will go with the 50d


----------



## Rob5589 (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks jaomul. With the 6D having a newer sensor, would that be a better deal than a used MKII?


----------



## jaomul (Jul 26, 2015)

I think so. 5d2 is a fine camera. 6d has newer tech. 5d2 has one or 2 better features such as 1/8000 shutter and 1/250 sync speed. These for most are minor. Almost all else is in 6d favour


----------



## Rob5589 (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks again, jaomul.


----------



## TrolleySwag (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm loving my 6d. Wish I had your lenses.


----------



## atiqursumon (Aug 8, 2015)

Sure you should be looking at a FF body to take advantage.


----------



## weepete (Aug 8, 2015)

Thats a comprehensive set of cracking lenses to own. Personally I'd look at a 7dmkii to go with them. But I'm mostly interested in landscapes and wildlife so that would be ideal and use all of your lenses.


----------



## Rob5589 (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks again guys. After reading everything I could find on the 7DII and 6D, I am going with the 6D. Canon sells refurbs (when available) for 1099. If not that then Adorama has open box for 1249. Selling my Nikon gear will get me half way there so not a bad $$ lay out overall.


----------

